# Charge has stopped recogizing sd card.



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

All,

Last night my charge had trouble reading my sd card. I could not see any thing in gallery, my music players couldn't find any music, yet file expert could see everything. Ad could the computer. I copied everything off the card to the computer so the data is safe.

I've tried a new card, reformatting them in recovery, mounting them in recovery etc... all to no avail.

Anyone have any ideas as to the cause and solutions? Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

sounds like the host controller for the sd card may be having issues? are you running any custom firmware?


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm running Danalo1979 version of the official gingerbread release.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbeierle (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd try reflashing that rom, or flashing a new rom


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd try not using anything made by danalo.

You've already made sure it didn't create a false /sdcard partition through adb I hope? That's a common issue, most rom threads will tell you the specific commands to try. If that didn't work, flash the phone back to stock ep4d with Odin, and then reformat the sd card if you've got it backed up. If that still doesn't work, you've got a hardware issue and should ask Verizon to send you a replacement.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> I'd try not using anything made by danalo.
> 
> You've already made sure it didn't create a false /sdcard partition through adb I hope? That's a common issue, most rom threads will tell you the specific commands to try. If that didn't work, flash the phone back to stock ep4d with Odin, and then reformat the sd card if you've got it backed up. If that still doesn't work, you've got a hardware issue and should ask Verizon to send you a replacement.


...after you flash back to unrooted stock.


----------

